# التسويق الالكتروني عبر الانترنت



## kafh (3 نوفمبر 2011)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
عالميا   99% محرك البحث هو الاساس

الزبون المؤكد هو الذي ياتيك برغبته 
عبر البحث عن شيء ما تبيعه فتظهر له النتائج 
وغالبا كل مستخدمي جوجل لا يعتمدون سوى النتائج التي تظهر في الصفحة الاولى
لا احد يذهب لاعلانات في الصفحة 100 او 200 الاعمال حصرية على مستوى العالم  نتائج مؤكدة   الية العمل في التسويق الذكي المبتكر  **

كتابة عدة اعلانات في عدة مواقع 
اعتمادها لدى جوجل بربطها باكثر الكلمات استخداما في البحث على جوجل
نتائج مؤكدة بظهور منتجاتك واعلاناتك لكل باحث على محرك البحث 
*​*بعد ظهور النتائج ستكون النتائج دائمة والى الابد اي شخص يبحث على الانترنت عن شيء تبيعه لن تظهر سوى اعلاناتك التجارية منتجات كثيرة وضعناها في مقدمة جوجل
لطلب الخطة الاعلانية 

فيديو ‫اهمية الكلمات المفتاحية للشركات والتجار‬&lrm; - YouTube 

توجد اعمال كثيرة بالمئات لم نعرضها وسنعرضها بشكل شخصي التسويق الالكتروني عبر الانترنت وسيلتك الناجحة للتجارة الرابحة 
| التسويق الالكتروني عبر الانترنت *​


----------



## kafh (14 مارس 2012)

*رد: التسويق الالكتروني عبر الانترنت*



سبحان الله وبحمده 

سبحان الله العظيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم 

اللهم ارزقنا حلال طيبا من حيث لا نحتسب 


للرفع 

للرفع 

للرفع 

للرفع 

للرفع 

_______________________________________​


احجار كريمة للبيع بسعر مغري






* 

مئات الاف الزيارات لاعلانك في عشرات المنتديات التجارية
منتديات|تويتر|فيس بوك|محركات بحث|مطبوعات|جرائد|مدونات|شاشات عرض|مهرجانات 
التسويق لاعمالك باحتراف فقط 1600 شهريا
 عروض خاصة للاعمال المستمرة لاكثر من شهرين 





*​


----------



## kafh (17 أبريل 2012)

*رد: التسويق الالكتروني عبر الانترنت*



سبحان الله وبحمده 

سبحان الله العظيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم 

اللهم ارزقنا حلال طيبا من حيث لا نحتسب 


للرفع 

للرفع 

للرفع 

للرفع 

للرفع 

_______________________________________​




لوحة ثمينة مزينة بالزمرد والياقوت 400 قيراط للبيع بالمزاد العلني ،،فرصه لا تقدر بثمن


* 

مئات الاف الزيارات لاعلانك في عشرات المنتديات التجارية
منتديات|تويتر|فيس بوك|محركات بحث|مطبوعات|جرائد|مدونات|شاشات عرض|مهرجانات 
التسويق لاعمالك باحتراف فقط 1600 شهريا
 عروض خاصة للاعمال المستمرة لاكثر من شهرين 




*​


----------



## مسوقة26 (17 أبريل 2012)

*رد: التسويق الالكتروني عبر الانترنت*

ماشاء الله ... للرفع


----------

